# The Scioto Showdown Bass Tournament - 2 Day Event (Griggs/O'Shay) - 100% Payback!



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I am hosting a two (2) day open bass tournament on November 8th and 9th

Day 1 will be held at *Griggs Reservoir* (Fishinger Rd. Ramp)

Day 2 will be held at *O'Shaughnessy Reservoir* (Home Rd. Ramp)

Entry Fees are $40 per individual or $80 per team of two (2) 

*100% payback!*

The field will be limited to 30 boats. Participants may pre-register and reserve their place in the tournament. You may think to yourself that this is pretty late in the year to be fishing the River. However, from personal experience I can say that both Griggs and O'Shay fish pretty darn well in November. Please feel free to contact me (Mike) at (614) 571-5062 with questions.

Please see the attached Rules and Payout Schedule as well as the Registration Form. Directions for pre-registering and reserving your place can be found in this document. I look forward to seeing you out there!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

There are some nice fish biting at Griggs right now. These were caught Saturday. It's only gonna get better as the water temps drop!


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

are you gonna be able to get in oshay by then you think?


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Danshady said:


> are you gonna be able to get in oshay by then you think?


I hope so! If not, I will reduce it to a one day tournament.


----------



## MinnKota (Jul 24, 2007)

Mike, I Sent an Entry in this morning for Shatzer and Baker, We are looking forward to fishing pretty much our first tournament and meeting some of you guys. Really hoping we can get into Oshay. This scheduled as a 2 day event was a big draw for us. If worse comes to Worse maybe just do the 2 days on Griggs or change up the name and do a day on Griggs and a day on Alum. That would be a nice mix. Anyhow it will be nice to be around some people that share the same passion for Hawgin Dawzin.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

MinnKota said:


> Mike, I Sent an Entry in this morning for Shatzer and Baker, We are looking forward to fishing pretty much our first tournament and meeting some of you guys. Really hoping we can get into Oshay. This scheduled as a 2 day event was a big draw for us. If worse comes to Worse maybe just do the 2 days on Griggs or change up the name and do a day on Griggs and a day on Alum. That would be a nice mix. Anyhow it will be nice to be around some people that share the same passion for Hawgin Dawzin.


Looking forward to meeting you!

I have permits for two days, and we will certainly fish O'Shay if the water level permits!


----------



## MinnKota (Jul 24, 2007)

Will Pray for some Rain between now and then.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

The 10-day forecast is looking pretty good. Hopefully we'll have 60 degrees.

Already have a couple of teams paid and signed up.


----------



## Pancho (May 3, 2005)

do you guys planing to fish oshay still? I live close to oshay and I ck the ramps yesterday and they look bad!!!you can walk all the way down when the ramp ends and then drops up to 5 feet;


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

ANNOUNCEMENT:

Due to the extremely low water levels at O'Shaughnessy Reservoir, Day 2 of the Scioto Showdown has been canceled. The tournament will now be limited to a one (1) day event, to be held on November 8th (Saturday) at Griggs Reservoir.


----------



## MinnKota (Jul 24, 2007)

Why don't we just do 2 days on Griggs? Gives me an excuse to get out of the House fishing and competing for 2 days Plus could be interesting with the Weather Forecast.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

MinnKota said:


> Why don't we just do 2 days on Griggs? Gives me an excuse to get out of the House fishing and competing for 2 days Plus could be interesting with the Weather Forecast.


I wanted to, but was unable to secure a permit from the city for Griggs on such short notice. They require that the application be filed 30 days prior to the tournament. 

We already have several boats pre-signed, and I ordered plaques today!


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

If I can get out of work on Saturday then I'll be there! Griggs has been fishing pretty dang well the last couple weeks.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

OSU_Fisherman said:


> If I can get out of work on Saturday then I'll be there! Griggs has been fishing pretty dang well the last couple weeks.


Better than Alum, do you think? I've kinda been busting my butt up at alum and getting nothing at all for it


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Don't let the cold front stop anyone from coming! It should be a good bite. These late fall fish can handle a cold front like this and may actually get them going pretty well especially after all these warm days.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Man I wish I didn't have to work, I'd love to fish this one. Goodluck out there guys, keep this updated with winning weights.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Well, we got enough rain to put a little current into the river, so I expect some nice smallies to be weighed in tomorrow.

I will be at the ramp by 5:30 to sign guys up. We will be launching at FIRST SAFE LIGHT I'll see you tomorrow!


----------



## Thick Rick (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm in...see ya there! First safelight could be about 6:45 since we just changed the time back.


----------

